# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Dictionary English-Russian

## grannyw

can anyone advise me on english-russian offline dictionary

----------


## linuxwizard

Look at StarDict. http://stardict.sourceforge.net/
You can install StarDict through the repo. Install the dictionaries from their website.

----------


## Tart

There is a nice off-line dictionary called KSocrat
http://ksocrat.linux.kiev.ua
It is also available in Synaptic Package Manager, this is how I found it.

----------


## JAwuku

Hello,

I'm learning Russian at the moment,

I use a Java program Jalingo

http://jalingo.sourceforge.net/download/

Download the java file from:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/j...0.jar?download

Get the dictionaries.

I use the SDictionary files which provide about 370,000 terms each way:

http://sdict.com/en/dicts.php?lang=RU&language=Russian

1) Use the English Russian Full Dictionary:


http://sdict.com/en/view.php?file=eng_rus_full2.dct

2) and the Russian-English full dictionary:

http://sdict.com/en/view.php?file=rus_eng_full2.dct

Save these two files to a location of your choice.

Then you can install jalingo:



```
sudo java -jar /path/to/jalingo-setup-0.6.0.jar
```

replacing the /path/to/jalingo-setup-0.6.0.jar with your own path to the file.

Adding the dictionaries:

Click on the settings button (a spanner and screwdriver symbol), and add the 2 dictionaries by clicking on the green plus symbol.

----------


## Sp1ner

Hey, 
Jawuku, i installed the dictionary following your instructions, but now i do not know where to start it from, there aren't any shortcuts whatsoever. I am a complete Ubuntu newbie, so i need some hand holding here : )

----------


## niceguy78

As far as I know the most popular English Russian dictionary is Lingvo ( lingvo.ru)

----------

